# Concrete walls? Help!



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have concrete walls for my tack room at my boarding stable. so i can't hang up hooks! but i really need hooks so... any alternatives for hooks or hooks that i can use on concrete.
I tried the camand hooks but they fell once i put something on them. But it was also cold so yeah...
Sugestions needed!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

You could always hang screw eyes from the ceiling and hang 2 to 4 prong tack hooks. Or have a builder quote you a price on putting up 2 lenghts of boards using cement nail gun maybe like 2 2x4x8's Or nbe more creative and make a floor rack that resembles a coat rack tree. Or make a over the door rack for bridles. Be creative dont need to be same ol same ol when it comes to tack rooms.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can hang anything you can mount with a screw by using screws w/sleeves specifically for masonry. You'll need a drill with a masonry bit to drill the holes. Check the nail/screw/fastener section at the hardware store.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

^ What she said. You need to use masonry screws.


----------

